# NOOB, layout advice for 027 u shaped vs rectangle.



## BrianandSons (Aug 26, 2015)

I will be receiving some trains and 027 track from a good friend. I have a rather small space to work with for now 90"Wx87"D which I could expand later if needed. Ideally I have a vision of having a u shaped layout with scenery/mountains/tunnel on one side, and accessories, buildings on the other with sidings in the middle. The problem I forsee with the u shape being that I would only have a little over 30" on each side to allow enough space in the middle to walk. 32"+32"+26"=90". I'm concerned the 027 track would be to close to the edge.

I currently have two tables 32"x87" already built. I could join them to make a rectangle layout of 64"x87". I'm not trying to model any era or scene in particular. I would just like to see a variety of scenery and accessories to go with the layout.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not sure I follow your dimensions for the walk-in in the middle. If you allow 2" on the side of the track to the table then its 31"+31"=62" therefore leaving you with a 28" wide walk-in. If you're afraid your tracks are too close to the edge and 2" is, use a clear plastic gaurd rail to catch and derailments.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you considered a square with either a drop-down or lift-out bridge? You could then have larger radius curves to run bigger stuff at some point. This would also allow several loops of track so you could have several trains running at the same time. You could have a hole in the middle, or a lift-out panel with scenery on it that gives you access to the other parts of the layout.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

If you make a 26" x 25" rectangle for the center of your long tables, you'll have a nice U with a 26" aisle. One cut straight is all that is needed to make it fit. Standard 031 curves and straights, 1- 1/2 straight and 1 cut straight.


----------



## BrianandSons (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Leaning more towards the horseshoe shape, just need to add a piece of plywood at the back and maybe join the front with a bridge.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree horseshoe or square like grj said. Its not a ton of room but enough. As for running close to the edge you could put up fences or something in the problem areas. I really never had a problem with that. As far as doing it on the cheap , well its not , but you can make it cheaper. Scrap the Cork robbed, I used asphalt shingles, on mine. Its not raised but you could put something under it. Dollar stores are good around x mass time for trees and do have stuff for scenery. Same goes for speaker wire for lights. Ground cover can be made from the stuff outside, leaves dirt , etc. Even trees can be made from dead plants coated with polyurethane. So , you can save here and there, no need for the a plus pre made scenery. Good luck have fun!


----------

